
Geographic Information Systems (GIS) Field Upended by Neural Networks - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/02/28/geographic-information-systems-gis-field-upended-neural-networks/
======
bob_theslob646
Is there any way to get a transcript of the talk instead of having to listen
to it?

